# My New Mk7 Fiesta Zetec-s



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

*My New Mk7 Fiesta Zetec-s (some updates)*

Hi everyone, after being of the road since xmas time and after a lot of car hunting and being let down in the used car market, i bit the bullet and went new. Being a fussy so in so i had to in the end lol, some of the standard of used cars are extremely poor, and i cant justify buying crap with my hard earned cash :lol:. Picked it up just under 2 weeks ago and couldn't be more pleased, i opted for a few extras like the sport leather seats, tints etc. i was disapointed how the car was left by the previous valet, polish residue every were and on most of the trim aswell. Having eventually got the garage cleared i gave the car the once over with the Clearkote range, very impressed with there range and ease of use. Some pic from yesterday after a much needed wash and a final wipe down with some clearkote quickshine, c&c welcome


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice,best colour to


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great looking car


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks lovely, the new Fiestas really are starting to grow on me now.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice mate. I'm hoping to get one of these when its time to change my Mk6 Fiesta ST (might not be able to afford new though). I was quite surprised to see the Potenza as standard tyres on your car.


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

What did you use on the tyres?


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Driven said:


> What did you use on the tyres?


This stuff in the link mate- http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/chemical-guys-new-look-trim-gel/prod_143.html


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Franco50 said:


> Very nice mate. I'm hoping to get one of these when its time to change my Mk6 Fiesta ST (might not be able to afford new though). I was quite surprised to see the Potenza as standard tyres on your car.


Thanks mate surprised myself tbh, the st was my oringal choice but i couldnt source a decent one here in Northen Ireland. If the budget allowed id definetly go for one, but you'll prob notice a great difference in power. This model is the 1.6tdci nippy enough and great mpg, am getting 55-60 so far.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Nice,best colour to


Thanks mate, this is my second fiesta in this colour lovely when cleaned up. Thanks everyone else for the comments


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

one word: beautiful

Not seen 1 red one yet, they look really nice, had a test drive in a zetec-s tdci, the seating position, comfort etc were better than my ST, steering wheel is good comfy shape and it handled well, keep up the good work


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

Gus82 said:


> This stuff in the link mate- http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/chemical-guys-new-look-trim-gel/prod_143.html


Thanks, just placed an order and pick up a couple of extra bits too :doublesho


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

i,ve got the fiesta st and really like the new shape, but what puts me off is the inside, dash looks like something from starship enterprise, what where the designers thinking, how do u change the stereo 4 a start


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I should really get one of these, it would make so much sense!! 

Love it, great finish too 

£35 per year tax aren't they?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking very nice in red. :thumb:


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Stunner M8 :thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

im getting the same one not long from now, how comfy are the leather seats? heated too arnt they?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you getting the TDCI brobbo? I'm tempted by one too, very good looking cars and seriously economical. I'd miss the power of mine, but I'm spending too much dosh on petrol


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work - looks good :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice! must be nice driving a brand new car.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Are you getting the TDCI brobbo? I'm tempted by one too, very good looking cars and seriously economical. I'd miss the power of mine, but I'm spending too much dosh on petrol


yes mate, my ST is taking the **** lately, pay £35-£40 is petrol a week and RISING
£200 tax Was £175 last year
£1900 insurance renewal due to an unsettled claim which is going to court

all this = :wave::wave: ST

so i thought id weigh it up, i may pay £14k for a fiesta with some goodies on it but..
£35 road tax
£15-20 a week diesel
£750 Insurance with unsettled claim

all this = £1315 saved without petrol

my renewal is in october so i am refusing to re-insure it, will stay in the garage until i sell it
then go and order my new zetec s


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

car looks awesome dude! Am looking to get one of these in the next few weeks hopefully if i can afford it.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Are you getting the TDCI brobbo? I'm tempted by one too, very good looking cars and seriously economical. I'd miss the power of mine, but I'm spending too much dosh on petrol


get the z-s petrol and mountune it russ £120 road tax im getting 42mpg got 45mpg on a long run


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Cracking car, looks fantastic. Agree with you regarding buying new. I have a Mazda 3 bought from new and the MINI (ex BMW car 9 months old) Love the MINI but for ever picking holes in it as BMW abused it. The Mazda is perfect!

Pail


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys, been a while since ive updated on here, havent made that many changes to the car just got rid of the dealer logo's and added some subtle touches. Postman arrived last week with some parcels containing the below










Took advantage of the good weather and gave the car a much needed spruce up and gave it another fresh coat.










































Added some subtle touches


































And the eibach fairy came aswell lol, springs to fiited this week by the dealer to maintain warranty. Just a sensible drop -30mm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking good, going for eibachs as well. you can have them fitted at a normal garage and still keep the warranty  (mine does'nt go near a dealer for nowt)


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> looking good, going for eibachs as well. you can have them fitted at a normal garage and still keep the warranty  (mine does'nt go near a dealer for nowt)


Thanks Kev, really?? Didint know that the buggers will probably charge me an arm and a leg to fit them lol. Am lucky enough to know the mechanics well and i wouldnt trust my car with anyone else. Change in rim colour coming aswell :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning, love the new fiesta's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, it's the springs themselves that don't effect the warranty not where they're fitted. what colour are the wheels going?..


----------



## rd27 (Apr 17, 2011)

The car is looking brilliant bud, so shiny, should sit loads nicer on the new springs. I'd be tempted to get the outer two rear parking sensors colour coded to blend nicer.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks lush in red mate, don't see many in red!

I'm lowering my Frozen White MK7 ZS with the Eibachs and looking at getting black TD Pro Race 3s. Oh and a remap at AmD.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

They do look the absolute dogs in red :argie:. :thumb:

Yours looks mint as too. just spent the day polishing/FK1000ing mine... although need to get some overun off the trim... looks like a two bobs valeters done it at the mo


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great,how about some colour coded mountune spoiler extensions:thumb:,where did you get the aerial


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> yep, it's the springs themselves that don't effect the warranty not where they're fitted. what colour are the wheels going?..


Not sure on the rim colour yet, def not black as i think its been done to the death! Anthracite is a possibilty or something along those lines :thumb:


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ben_ZS said:


> Looks lush in red mate, don't see many in red!
> 
> I'm lowering my Frozen White MK7 ZS with the Eibachs and looking at getting black TD Pro Race 3s. Oh and a remap at AmD.


Thanks mate, good choice on the rims had thought about changing the standards to them only in white but am going for a change in the rim colour instead :thumb:


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

andrewst500 said:


> looks great,how about some colour coded mountune spoiler extensions:thumb:,where did you get the aerial


Cheers mate, yeah there on the list aswell think there on back order at the minute. Got it from the below link, looks much better imo and its anti theft so will keep those sticky hands away from it :lol:

http://www.richbrook-styling.co.uk/aerials/ford-aerial/165


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very tidy indeed


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks brilliant mate. The Mk 7 Fez ZS is, for me, one of the best looking small cars available... and this one's a cracker.

I'd probably go for white though on one of these.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what's with the font colours? lol


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks great nice work


----------

